# Today’s score,Original owner 64 Lime



## Bman212 (Aug 18, 2019)

Popped up on local Craigslist last night. I set up the meeting for first thing this morning and made the 1/2 hour drive to pick it up. 
Original owner March 1964 Lime bike. Owner grew up in Chicago and got the bike for his birthday in August of 64. Wrong front rim was replaced after he slipped from the handlebars and stuffed his foot in the spokes. The crash bent the rim and pedal.  I’ll be cleaning it up and will track down a pedal and wheel.  The deals are still out there.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice score!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 18, 2019)

Guess I missed that one! Went thru Craigs Saturday evening and I didn't see that one. Sweet find, and Lime is my favorite.


----------



## Bman212 (Aug 18, 2019)

I had been out of the scene for a very long time. Had sold everything except 3 bikes then a friend started asking questions about Stingrays last month and now I’m right back in it. Going to dig through the shed in the next day or two to see what’s left out there. I think I have a proper front wheel and know that there’s a set of early pedals out there. Now I’ve got the two 64’s along with a 68 Fasty and a 75 5-speed that was also an original owner bike. 
Been watching CL and hadn’t seen much. Was surprised last night by this one. Owner said that he had 4 emails this morning of people after me interested. Didn’t even try to negotiate with him. It’s too god a bike and was way too cheap to hesitate. 

Super stoked on this one.


----------



## kasper (Aug 18, 2019)

Very nice find


----------



## ADKBIKES (Aug 19, 2019)

awesome find


----------



## Bman212 (Aug 23, 2019)

Started cleaning the rear wheel up a bit last night.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 23, 2019)

Cool bike.Great score.... Have fun.


----------



## Bman212 (Aug 23, 2019)

Well the pix were in order...
1 is what I started with
2 is about 90% done. Still need to focus around the spokes
3 shows one of the lips about half done
4 shows where I started working up over the corner onto the center section
5 shows mid cleaning of a section with a wet pile of rusty paste. 

I use 0000 steel wool with some Quick-Glo for lubricant. I typically will work all the way around the lip then one side of the flat before flipping the wheel and starting over. I save the cleanup between the spokes for last as it really is the most tedious. It would probably go a lot faster if I just unlaced the wheel but didn’t really feel like spending time in the garage hunting for my spike wrenches. I just popped off the wheel and laid in on a towel on my lap while the wife and I watched some TV last night. This was about an hour of work and will be another hour fiddling around the spokes but I think this wheel cleaned up very nicely so far.


----------



## Bman212 (Aug 26, 2019)

Another hour or two spent on the rear wheel while watching TV the other night and she’s all done. One spot about 6” long that’s pretty dull but rest shined up nicely.







Also found a later front wheel that I’ll put on the bike for now. On the hunt for a correct 64 wheel.


----------



## kasper (Aug 27, 2019)

If your looking for a front wheel I believe there is one still on ebay


----------



## Bman212 (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up. I’ll have to go take a look.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sweet score! Love finding deals like this on Craigslist.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 29, 2019)

GOODRICH slik?? say whaaaaa


----------



## Bman212 (Aug 30, 2019)

I can’t quite tell if it was a slick or if it is a perfectly worn down knobby tire. The tread along the edges leads me to believe the latter.


----------



## stoney (Aug 30, 2019)

Bman212 said:


> I can’t quite tell if it was a slick or if it is a perfectly worn down knobby tire. The tread along the edges leads me to believe the latter.[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree, looks like a worn down knobby to me also. Maybe someone put the bike upside down, cranked the hell out of the rear tire and held a sander to it


----------



## bficklin (Aug 30, 2019)

My guess is that the kid who owned it was skidding like crazy, when we were kids we would see who could make the longest skid marks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bman212 (Aug 30, 2019)

Just talked again to the original owner, Fred. He confirmed the original knobby and  BFG knobby both Fell victim the the skid mark challenges of 1960’s Chicago boyhood.

Fred with his 1964 Lime


----------



## unregistered (Aug 31, 2019)

Wonder what the story is about that red anodized front wheel?! Like 20 years newer than the bike!


----------



## Bman212 (Aug 31, 2019)

Fred was riding on the bars with his friend in control of the ride. As young boys always will do, you hop curbs when your buddy is on the bars! Fred slipped from the bars and his foot caught in the front wheel. Bent spokes and rim along with bent pedal. These were the replacements.


----------



## Bman212 (Aug 31, 2019)

Buses and Bikes? Buses as in VW?


----------



## unregistered (Sep 1, 2019)

Bman212 said:


> Buses and Bikes? Buses as in VW?




Yep! Used to have a 1960 Kombi. Boy do I miss that thing. A single cab would be my next toy if I could swing it.


----------



## Bman212 (Sep 1, 2019)

Nice! I love my 60 Double Cab. I’ve been a VW nut since they were still cheap. Air cooled VW and Porsche restoration is my line of business. If you’re ever ready to pull the trigger on a Singlecab or any other bus for that matter hit me up, I may have a lead for you.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Sep 2, 2019)

hoping mine looks this good when the over paint comes off


----------



## Bman212 (Sep 6, 2019)

Cleaned up the crank tonight.


----------



## bficklin (Sep 7, 2019)

What did you use to clean the crank, looks great?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bman212 (Sep 7, 2019)

0000 steel will and some “Quick-Glo” chrome cleaner. I swear by the stuff. One one those products that was always in Grampa’s and Dad’s garages. Now I keep two or three tubs around here and at the shop.


----------



## bficklin (Sep 7, 2019)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bman212 (Sep 7, 2019)

I typically tear off a little piece of steel wool and dip it in the QG and work small areas then wipe clean and repeat. It’s kinda like wiping away rust. It’s will even work on heavily rusted spots too sometimes. You’ll get the feel for it pretty quickly. A little goes a long way.


----------



## Bman212 (Nov 17, 2019)

All cleaned up and ready to ride. Swapped out the seat and sissy for some cleaner ones I had on hand and went with middle weight pedals until I track down a correct set. Found a 66 knobby and an early 90’s unused westwind.


----------



## Bman212 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Bman212 (Nov 18, 2019)

View attachment 1097730View attachment 1097732View attachment 1097733View attachment 1097735


----------

